# Rabbit not drinking



## jackiex_x

Does anyone know any reason why my bunny has suddenly stopped drinking out of her water bottle?

It works fine, it's clean, it's not broken or anything like that. She's not ill, she's eating ok but just wont drink????


I've been givng her water out of a syringe these last few days and she's urinating ok and i've been feeding her lots of lettuce soaked in water so she's not dehydrated.

Only difference I've noticed is a slightly moist nose - i've looked that up and it could be an allergy (but to what I've no idea) but doesn't tie in with her stopping drinking her water.

Any advice?


----------



## Jazzy

I would think she's probably getting enough water from the lettuce you are giving her and that's why she isn't drinking much. Our two rabbits hardly drink either but they are absolutely fine. My guinea pigs are the same, they drink more in summer but in winter hardly anything. As long as the water bottle is working and she seems happy and healthy and weeing okay then I woudn't worry.


----------



## jackiex_x

I am only giving her the extra lettuce these last few days because she's stopped drinking of her own accord.... she never really drank more than 150ml per day but since sunday she's hasn't gone near her bottle. she can't rely on me to provide her water, surely she should drink herself? she is 6.5yrs old and a house rabbit and has never had this problem before.


----------



## frags

Try putting a bowl in her hutch, some buns just get humpy and decide they cant be bothered to drink out of a bottle anymore lol
Are you 100% sure the 2nd ball in the bottle is working? i once found Lily wasnt drinking and i checked bottle which looked fine, a few hours later my friend came and showed me how the 2nd ball can get stuck and not move.
My lot arent drinking as much and most have a moist nose due to the weather change.

Did you know rabbits are not sposed to have lettuce? although ive heard a few people do but im sure its not good for them.


----------



## Jazzy

Yes I've heard that they aren't supposed to have lettuce too. Guinea pigs aren't either especially the iceberg lettuces which are the worst. Mine get bits of lettuce though but just not the iceberg ones. The rabbits have spring greens and carrots and very rarely a little bit of lettuce.


----------



## jackiex_x

no i didn't know about lettuce! why can't they have that??? i've given her lettuce for years.....oops.

i've tried putting a bowl in her cage but she just gets it full of sawdust, and is undrinkable.

i've checked her drinking bottle by rubbing my finger over the tip the same way she does with her tongue and water comes out.

it's worrying me, i don't know why she's suddenly stopped using it after 6.5 yrs?!??!


----------



## Jazzy

I wouldn't worry too much about the lettuce, I always gave it to my piggies in the past before somebody decided it was bad for them and they never had any ill effects. I buy those bags of different lettuces for them now from Tesco and they love it and they are all healthy and happy. My oldest piggy is 6 years old this month. 

Maybe take her for a check up to the vets if you are really worried about her.


----------



## frags

jackiex_x said:


> no i didn't know about lettuce! why can't they have that??? i've given her lettuce for years.....oops.
> 
> i've tried putting a bowl in her cage but she just gets it full of sawdust, and is undrinkable.
> 
> i've checked her drinking bottle by rubbing my finger over the tip the same way she does with her tongue and water comes out.
> 
> it's worrying me, i don't know why she's suddenly stopped using it after 6.5 yrs?!??!


If she is fine eating it for all those years then it obviously isnt harming her lol im cant remember the reason.

I would suggest calling the vets tomoro to ask them advice, she maybe feeling a bit poorly or need to see vet.

hope she starts drinking soon x


----------



## Kammie

frags said:


> If she is fine eating it for all those years then it obviously isnt harming her lol im cant remember the reason.
> 
> I would suggest calling the vets tomoro to ask them advice, she maybe feeling a bit poorly or need to see vet.
> 
> hope she starts drinking soon x


The reasoning for lettuce is its too watery and can give them the runs. I'm guessing shes getting enough water from the lettuce not to need to drink. You may find giving her less lettuce will get her to drink from the bottle but as Frags said before you change anything ask a vets opinion.


----------



## crofty

eeekkk dont give her lettuce!

Im sure shes fine, rabbits do get alot of their water from their veg/fresh grass, wild bunnies rarely drink  as long as she is passing urine ok and eating i wouldnt worry.


----------



## emzybabe

I find Miffy doesnt really drink if shes had plenty of greens, you shouldnt give her lettuce it has hardly any vitamins in it and can give them the shits. you should try to feed her at least 4 different bits of veg a day (have a look at the sticky posts at the top of the rabbit forum theres a big list of good foods) and only feed carrots and apple etc as treats as there very high in sugar.


----------



## frags

emzybabe said:


> I find Miffy doesnt really drink if shes had plenty of greens, you shouldnt give her lettuce it has hardly any vitamins in it and can give them the shits. you should try to feed her at least 4 different bits of veg a day (have a look at the sticky posts at the top of the rabbit forum theres a big list of good foods) and only feed carrots and apple etc as treats as there very high in sugar.


PMSL emzy i love you way of typing  give her the shits


----------



## jackiex_x

she did take a turn for the worse on Wednesday, we rushed her to the vets because she could not walk properly, her front paws didn't seem to work. which is why it seems she'd given up on her water bottle, hard to stand up... but until yesterday she looked ok. she's at the hospital at moment having xrays and blood tests, am picking her up later, they are trying to find out what has caused this. 

poor bunny.

thanks for all the advice tho.


----------



## Jazzy

So sorry to hear this, hope she will get through this. {{hugs}}


----------



## emzybabe

hope she picks up again, my thoughts are with you


----------



## jackiex_x

thanks for kind thoughts.  she has Floppy Rabbit Syndrome - they're trying to find out what caused it and how to treat it.


----------



## crofty

Hiya, oh poor little bunny.

The prognosis is usually pretty good though with assisted feeding and fluids.

So i take it clinically shes stable but just has paralysis? Its commonly caused by lack of potassium (which they can check through a blood test) or Vit E, so a vitamin injection containing these is also a good idea.

Some people dont believe in 'floppy bunny syndrome' because they dont believe its an actual diagnosis, it just means theres no obvious cause for the paralysis.

Makesure they rule out e cuniculi, infection with pasteurella or a neurological problem too if potassium levels are normal.


----------



## jackiex_x

Hi

thanks for the advice...i did read something about vit E deficiency, the vet has put her on Critical Care Formula which is powdered food which i'm feeding her thru a syringe.
They are doing tests for e. cuniculi and toxoplasmosis (did i spell that right?) and other stuff....(it's costing a fortune!)

yes she's fine otherwise, just paralisis...but she's a lot brighter this morning, on metacalm too and she was actually washing herself this morning *breathes sigh of relief*

Thanks for your kind thoughts


----------

